# Can you ID this weed with purple flowers?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like Polarbear in snowstorm weed. 

I can't imagine what this is.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe: _Centaurea montana_, or perhaps _Centaurea *****_.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is one of the species of Ironweed...maybe Vernonia texana.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Think I found it... Western snakeroot

http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/result.php?id_image=2218

Ageratina occidentalis

This is one of the best plant sites I've found;

http://www.wildflower.org/


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It looks to me like what we call Ironweed. It grows wild in my field, and the bumblebees and butterflies love it, but I rarely see my honeybees in it. It's an extremely tough plant and has beautiful flowers.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Dragonfly, I think you nailed it...

thanks


----------

